# Hello everybody...



## marymary (Oct 6, 2013)

Re-joined as I'm hoping to get a smaller camper in a week or so....anybody got a nu venture rio sand?? It's a Scudo base.....have decided it can be my main car too as I don't really use the car an awful lot and when I do a camper would be ok......fingers crossed.......any advice where to get silver screens from?? :dog:


----------



## chubadub (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## herbenny (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello and welcome back ...


----------



## Caz (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## alanval (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Mary nice to see you back again......


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome back.
Hope you get your camper before the halloween meet.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 7, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Mary, welcome back :wave:


----------



## marymary (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got it and love it :banana:


----------



## chrissie (Oct 16, 2013)

*Nu venture Rio Sand*

Hi there we have a Rio SAnd on fiat scudo . Had it a couple of years now , and absolutely love it . My name is Chrissie and I am the driver my husband doesnt drive we have been to the outer hebrides , france spain . through the pyrenees and it was a joy to drive . It has all the facilities anyone could need . we wild camp and just hit a campsite every now and then, Hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours . any questions just ask . Cheers Chrissie


----------



## marymary (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks chrissie, I love it!! Have been away in it and its ideal, also have it as my car....


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Nov 26, 2013)

Silver screens yes I've made mine my self  that silver insulating like bubblewrap stuff cheap on fleabay also some rubber suckers  total cost about a tenner  a cheap option if you have the time and skills also you can make them to exactly the size you want   hope this helps


----------



## gipsy_jo (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello Mary i've just seen this on ebay.
Motorhome Silver Screen for 52 plate Fiat Scudo | eBay

          Regards Jo


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Nov 26, 2013)

gipsyjo said:


> Hello Mary i've just seen this on ebay.
> Motorhome Silver Screen for 52 plate Fiat Scudo | eBay
> 
> Regards Jo


£40 starting price i'd want the van to go with it


----------



## sparrks (Nov 26, 2013)

marymary said:


> Re-joined as I'm hoping to get a smaller camper in a week or so....anybody got a nu venture rio sand?? It's a Scudo base.....have decided it can be my main car too as I don't really use the car an awful lot and when I do a camper would be ok......fingers crossed.......any advice where to get silver screens from?? :dog:



What age is it? The Scudo had a revamp in 2007 so you will have to take account of that when you order/buy the part.


----------

